# My CT scan experience...



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

A few of you have already heard this one.. but I thought I'd share... haha

Little quick note - I am terrified of needles, but with all my blood tests recently I've been getting better at the whole thing.

Anyways, on to my CT scan.. let's just say that everything that could have gone wrong, short of an allergic reaction and/or the machine blowing up, did. 

I had to be there 2 hours in advance to drink 2 liters of iodine and water over a 2 hour period. That stuff is nasty. Ugh. Anyways, that was pleasant compared to what came.

They called me up at 3:30 to get my IV put in... so I lay down on the bed and some nervous-looking nurse comes up, and tries to get a vein up. 
She dug around in the crook of my elbow for a few minutes (felt like hours!!) and then came back out, she couldn't find a vein. 
Know that part about being terrified of needles? IV needles are bigger than most... and so they hurt when put in. Add digging around, and you've got a teary-eyed JDI on your hands!
Anyways, she tried the other arm.. didn't work.
The back of my left hand... didn't work.
They finally went in through near the base of my right thumb - before the nurse started, she said "now, I know the other areas aren't pleasant, but this is the most painful, so hang on." Oh man, was it ever... yuppers! She wasn't lying. But she got a vein and that was over. They took well over a half hour to find a vein. 

So the worst was over... or so I thought...

The first CT went fine.. then the nurse went to inject dye into my IV... and FORGOT to unlock my IV!! So all the dye is held back... like when you crimp a hose - then when you release that pressure it shoots out with a really great force... yeah, it did that into my vein. I was bawling at this point (think of something being forced into your veins.. you get the picture... it HURT) but the rest of the CT went smoothly.

They had to keep me after to make sure I was okay to leave.

Well, my arms are so bruised today that wearing long-sleeved shirts hurt!! I can run my finger up the vein that was shot into and can feel it bruised from my wrist (where they injected) to my elbow. 

So.. not a pleasant experience. 

Anyone else had a CT? Was it a painful experience? I really hope I don't have to go back...


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Yep. Have had them. MRIs too. My daughter has had tons of CTs. The most common oral contrast agent is barium. Tasty! Sometimes they give gastrografin which can be bitter. 

The next time they start an IV ask them to use a butterfly. An IV catheter is often smaller than the catheter used to take blood. Never allow any one person to try to stick you more than twice. If they miss they get one more shot. Then they get someone else! Two tries is all that I ever allow. If you're a hard stick ask them why. Do your veins roll? You can help that. Drink tons before an IV or blood draw. That can help plump up those veins.

How long will it be before you get your test results?


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

aww JDI, I'm sorry that was such a horrible experience. I hope all turns out well.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Joshie, thanks.. I will keep that in mind.. there were 3 nurses by the end. Gah.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh no!! the picture you drew made me nauseaous and scared of needles too  you poor thing. hopefully you're able to rest and take it easy. let us know how the results turn out 

(((CYBER HUGS)) <<<<SO NOT TO TOUCH YOUR BRUSIES


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear you had a hard time JDI,

My BF just had a CT scan done and didnt have anything like you had. The also gave his drink in a water mixture so it wasnt too bad for him to drink.

Best of luck with your results


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Ooh wow JDI that really stinks! I'm sorry you had to go through that. Hopefully thats the end of it!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww I'm sorry for hearing that :-|. Sounds horrible.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, my doctor has the results already, so I'm going in tomorrow morning to discuss them... gah.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Ooh wow. Good Luck! I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'll say a prayer that your test results are nothing to fret over. 
I've had that happen with IV's too, they always end up putting them somewhere in my hand (ouch) 
Take care of yourself and try not to worry about the results.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm with Joshie on the 2 strikes you're out. I was a HUGE P.I.T.A. when I was in the hospital last. The nurse struck out in the crook of my elbow and then went for the base of my thumb, like your's. She missed, I told her that she missed and she didn't believe me. She walked out of the room and I pushed the buzzer. My arm was swelling from the IV running wild inside me. She pulled it out and then I made them get someone else. I lucked out and got a hottie ER guy nurse!!!! :wink: He got me first stick.

I'm sorry you're having to go through all this. I'll keep my fingers crossed for happy results and a healthy JDI!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, everyone. Kelly (CDT, formerly M2G) is an EMT, she said there's something up if the results came in this quickly... just hope they're not bad. Blah. 

Thanks for the help and kind words, I really appreciate it!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> A few of you have already heard this one.. but I thought I'd share... haha
> 
> Little quick note - I am terrified of needles, but with all my blood tests recently I've been getting better at the whole thing.
> 
> ...


Awww sweety :-( sorry you had such an unpleasant experience. Those lines can be hard to get at times  
Have had many CTs done for various injuries etc etc. The last one I had was after the car wreck I was in a few years ago. Had a couple IV's along with half a dozen other machines, tubing *cough*.

You hung in there and did a good job. The worst is over *HUGS* keep us posted on what comes up, ok?  sending some droolee Cobalt kisses your way.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Or poor JDI... I totally agree that 2 tries is it though.. I enforced that when my son had a scan (don't remember now if it was CT or MRI); nurse was trying to put an adult size needle into a 7 year old and it wasn't gonna happen. After 2 tries I said "no more". They weren't too happy, but I got another nurse who did it first try. Everyone has to learn, but enough is enough. If the patient is crying and doesn't need to be, it's over for me.

Hope your results come out OK. Pulling for you, girl!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Thanks, everyone. Kelly (CDT, formerly M2G) is an EMT, she said there's something up if the results came in this quickly... just hope they're not bad. Blah.
> 
> Thanks for the help and kind words, I really appreciate it!


Ours here are all digital and they come back very quickly. 

I almost had a CT today. That was, until I reminded them I'm allergic to the IV contrast. :shock: It's not fun to be sick and I hope you feel better quickly and get answers.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's difficult to know. Here once you do a test like that you normally never hear about the results unless something unusual comes up. Knowing the test was done this week and the results are already up, to me would mean something did come up.
Now this issue has also been ongoing for quite some time so it's also a possibility that your doc knows you have been waiting patiently for some answers in which case he would call you in right away. 

Having worked for our health region, I only go by, by what I have seen and the way things work here. I am no doctor.
All the best of luck and keep us posted. Sending all happy vibes your way madame


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

That stinks. Someone needs to find a full proof way to find a vein. That would solve all of our problems. Hopefully your tests aren't too much to fret over. Hang in there!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

So I got my CT scan results today... they didn't find anything worrysome... possibly a small cyst on my Kidney and they found a spot on my lung (eek - but the doctor said it's nothing to worry about.) The cyst I had in November is gone. 
The Doc did some more tests, and it's probably a nerve thing. He prescribed some better pain meds (ones that hopefully won't make me sick!) and some massage therapy to loosen the muscles around the area.
He's put in a referral to a gynecologist, and I might have to go in for a laproscope (sp?) to find out if there are any affected structures.... but it might just be a chronic pain that I have to deal with - yippee.... pain that Advil doesn't even take care of.. yay.

Anyways, so the CT came back fairly normal, but we still have no idea where the pain is coming from. *sigh*


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow... What a rollercoaster... *YEAH* for no big whomping bad cyst...... *Boo* more tests...

(((Hugs))) hang in there!!!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, well I hope things start looking up now. I'm glad it's nothing terribly bad to worry about...

And as Dumas said, hang in there!!!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hopefully you'll keep improving. And massages can't be too bad


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

That must have been terrible! I had a similar experience but not as bad with the MRI I had in the fall. They couldn't find the vein in my arm and when they finally got the IV into my hand the dye leaked out causing terrible pain. I completely sympathize with you, your story made me cringe. I am glad they didn't find anything seriously wrong with you!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ugh.. I am not looking forward to the "massages" at all... the doctor was prodding around a bit, asked me to flex... and man did it hurt! So not looking forward to it at all. 
Laura, that sounds awful too!!!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Aw, that sucks. Hopefully things will get better though. Keep us updated


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

OMG! I feel for you, I think I've had that nurse. My veins are super hard to find so it either takes a really good person, or some patients on both our parts. 

When I was so sick after I had Seth, several things happened to me, they had to take blood a couple times every couple of hrs, which was pretty hard on me. Eventually they had started to exhaust veins, and if I would have stayed any longer, they would have had to start taking blood from my legs and feet.

I still have a scar in the crook of my elbow from when an IV came out! It was so infected and irritated that I had a bruise starting above my elbow all the way down to my wrist. 

I have also had a blood draw from that spot just below your thumb. I think they called it an arterial draw. You aren't kidding when you say they hurt! I couldnt imagine having something injected into that vein. *huggles* I am so sorry!

As far as my CT scan, I have stories to share too! The most memorable is the final CT I had to determine if all the blood clots in my lungs had diminished, and I was out of the woods. Well when they shot the contrast into my arm, no lie, (I know I sound silly when I say this) but I HEARD it. I HEARD the contrast, after that I felt like it had pooled in my left temple. To this day I will get really bad shooting pain from my left temple, back to about mid/3/4 skull. 

Anyway, It's all over now... We're here for you.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oooh Bobbie, that doesn't sound pleasant at all!! Yuck!!

Thank you ladies for all your support! I guess we'll see how it goes from here.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Anyways, so the CT came back fairly normal, but we still have no idea where the pain is coming from. *sigh*


Do you have adhesions or endometriosis?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Joshie said:


> Do you have adhesions or endometriosis?


Do I have what or what? Sorry I have no idea what that means... and would it show on a CT??

I don't understand that if it is muscular or anything like that... why it would just get painful out of the blue, even if I'm just sitting on the couch and it decides it's going to be painful, it is.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I just wonder if thats where you carry your stress. I always had problems in my shoulders and mid back. It was helped by massage but it was very painful at first. If you do start with the massage bear that in mind that it may be very painful till you get the knots worked out. 
Have you thought of seeing a chiropractor? Maybe its back/spine related


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Do I have what or what? Sorry I have no idea what that means... and would it show on a CT??
> 
> I don't understand that if it is muscular or anything like that... why it would just get painful out of the blue, even if I'm just sitting on the couch and it decides it's going to be painful, it is.


Adhesions are like areas scar tissue. They can be painful from time to time. Endometriosis happens when lining of uterus goes to places it's not supposed to be. It's very, very painful and comes and goes as it pleases.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow Joshie you may be on to something. Heres a place to start Allie
Facts About Endometriosis

Heres some info on Laparoscopy http://www.webmd.com/infertility-an...paroscopic-surgery-for-endometriosis#hw101173


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Maureen, thank you so much for those helpful links!! It is something that I will most definitely bring up with my doctor... thanks!!


----------

